# Choosing, Refurbishing & Using Moulding Planes



## Tim457

Hah, nice timing I was just asking about this. Now I have to decide between this DVD and Bickford's book. Could do both too, I suppose.
You can buy the DVD set from Josh Farnsworth at his website too:
http://woodandshop.com/product/dvd-choosing-refurbishing-using-moulding-planes-with-bill-anderson/


----------



## Oldtool

Tim,

I've heard it said that "a picture is worth a thousand words". Imagine how many words are in a video …...


----------



## Tim457

Good point. Bickford has a video through Lie Nielsen too, but I think I'll try this one.


----------



## Oldtool

Tim,
I didnt know of these other CDs, so I cant compare to this PopWood version. Check to see if all offer some sort if preview for a good decision.


----------

